# heres my  custom bike



## 68_STINGRAY

heres my trophy winning bike. won 3rd place at phoenix lrm tour show.  its next show is at the las vegas super show in october. dont miss it.   im in the middle of having a display made.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JimK

WOW, that is cool. But it hurts my knees just thinking of trying to sit on it.  I love the bodywork. Just when you think that everything has already been done here comes something that you have never seen before. Fantastic job. Any build pics? Good luck at the show.

JimK


----------



## kngtmat

Dang man, awesome work.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

JimK said:


> WOW, that is cool. But it hurts my knees just thinking of trying to sit on it.  I love the bodywork. Just when you think that everything has already been done here comes something that you have never seen before. Fantastic job. Any build pics? Good luck at the show.
> 
> JimK




unfortunetly i dont have build up pics. the frame was in phoenix az when it was done. i was on the other side of the state. i can say it was a year long project on its own.  the parts i gathered up slowly.  the forks are schwinn (bent chrome bars) theres plunty more in the works for this bike though.  

im also working on a blue trike at this time.  ill make a topic soon.


----------



## StevieZ

THAT is what I like to call on bad A&% bicycle right there. Nice job that's a beautiful machine.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Talk about a work of art,Beautiful and my favorite color.


----------



## jwm

What a great piece of work!

Is it ride-able? I mean- could you actually take it out on a cruise, or is it pretty much looks only?

JWM


----------



## then8j

Cool looks like a classic low rider. I would love to see a picture of somebody sitting on it so I can tell what the scale is.... Is it really rideable or is it just for show? I like it either way


----------



## JimK

68_STINGRAY said:


> im also working on a blue trike at this time.  ill make a topic soon.




Very cool. Any pics of the trike? I have always wanted to do a trike. Let's see what ya have going so far.

JimK


----------



## schwinning! at the disco

Whoa, dude, that is hardcore! Awesome.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

kngtmat said:


> Dang man, awesome work.




thank you.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

StevieZ said:


> THAT is what I like to call on bad A&% bicycle right there. Nice job that's a beautiful machine.






HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Talk about a work of art,Beautiful and my favorite color.




thank you 



jwm said:


> What a great piece of work!
> 
> Is it ride-able? I mean- could you actually take it out on a cruise, or is it pretty much looks only?
> 
> JWM




yes it is ridable, but at this time im working on creating a guard that will prevent the chain from rubbing against the frame and paint. so at the moment its show only.



then8j said:


> Cool looks like a classic low rider. I would love to see a picture of somebody sitting on it so I can tell what the scale is.... Is it really rideable or is it just for show? I like it either way



 i should have a few ladies sitting on it at vegas    id sit on it but no one knows how to use my camara.


JimK said:


> Very cool. Any pics of the trike? I have always wanted to do a trike. Let's see what ya have going so far.
> 
> JimK




ill post a topic up for it in a little.



schwinning! at the disco said:


> Whoa, dude, that is hardcore! Awesome.




thank you.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

heres a few pics of the bike frame being painted.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and some of my boy daniel spraying it up.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

heres pics of the bike from the random.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

more pics.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

my personal favorite picture.



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

and just a teaser of what ill post later on.  



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

went to a show today and won first place for my bike.
notice the wheels.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan Jose

Sweet ride! Are old are you?


----------



## serg

68_STINGRAY said:


> went to a show today and won first place for my bike.
> notice the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




My congratulations, surprising bicycle! You have made such wheels? It is 16 "?


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Dan Jose said:


> Sweet ride! Are old are you?



 thank you 
im 20


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

serg said:


> My congratulations, surprising bicycle! You have made such wheels? It is 16 "?




thank you.

the wheels are a reproduction item but when i last posted pics i had diffrent wheels on it.

the bikes actualy a 20". just extremly low so it looks smaller.


----------



## wooleyfest

*hey*

that is alsome looking ride


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

the dragon is on break while i have some parts made for it. i won 2nd place at the vegas super show for radical class. so its time to get some upgrades so i can keep placing in the top three.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hotrodbob

that looks sick man nice paint job and frame work


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

A little somthing for the eye's to drool apon.

Wheel's design for Dragon Heart.




hosting images


----------



## jwm

That wheel:
Oh, Holy Cow!
Way too cool!
Congrats on the top three show placings. What a great piece of work.

JWM


----------



## ozzmonaut

I like the 140 spoke fan-style wheels. That's what is on my lowriders. Your bike reminds me lot of one that was in a mid-90's issue of lowrider bicycle magazine. It had the chain-through-body design as well. Is the body mostly fiberglass? Also, there doesn't appear to be any support underneath the seat. Does anything happen when you sit on it, such as flexing or anything like that?


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

ozzmonaut said:


> I like the 140 spoke fan-style wheels. That's what is on my lowriders. Your bike reminds me lot of one that was in a mid-90's issue of lowrider bicycle magazine. It had the chain-through-body design as well. Is the body mostly fiberglass? Also, there doesn't appear to be any support underneath the seat. Does anything happen when you sit on it, such as flexing or anything like that?




Fiberglass and bondo/body work.
The seat that is on it now would not hold much weight, but once my custom handle bar's,fork and sissy bars are made i will be changing the seat to a button style polo banana seat. The idea for the sissy bar is to have a conti kit and sissy bar as one solid piece so i can add my custom conti sound system box mounted to it and it may balence out the weight diffrence.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

So been a while since i was on, alot has gone on, i just added a display last month for the bike and scored a few more trophy's since i last posted. Here is how the bike is looking now.


----------



## Amber.D

This is the best customized bike that I have seen so far.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Thanks Amber,  


I am on break with this bike while i sort out getting my well over due bike parts made, mean while im adding to black cherry and starting my next build "Retrospect 65" which i just aquired off of ebay.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

So i've been thinking and i have comee to the conclusion that after the de mayo show this may i'll be tearing this bike down and completely redoing it to kick major butt in the compitition when it is re released. new paint, new parts and new display. Untel then i will be showing black cherry and touch of class.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

A little update for the bike's make over.


SPROCKET




WHEEL'S!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*lows*

That bike is killer looking.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

At it's last show before i retired it. Now i have plan's to change thing's on it, but for now i leave you with this pic 




how to screen capture


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C

Brought this bike to a show last year in may and it took some heavy damage to the bottom. will need to fix it before it shows again, the parts never got finished because my cutter became too expensive to have the work done by, so im looking for a new cutter. here is a pic at its last show.


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C

Here is the damage


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Here is some of the progress pics from when we built my display in 2012


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Brought this bike to Glendale Az for the supershow in Feb and someone sent me this


----------

